# My review: Rome Targas



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

i concur. the customization is amazing. i never knew how much of it was unique 'till i saw my friend's bindings. great stuff. :thumbsup:


----------



## AZred60 (Jan 15, 2008)

ditto...i also like the toe strap on the targas...i think it holds better and it alot more universal than other designs i have seen.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

i finally got the rubber ankle strap thing to work where it opens the strap wide open when u unstrap, tho the back foot binding strap gets in the way of the stomp pad..


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

dingozlife said:


> i finally got the rubber ankle strap thing to work where it opens the strap wide open when u unstrap, tho the back foot binding strap gets in the way of the stomp pad..



for me i dont even use the rubber thing.. because i have to adjust the ankle straps pretty large to fit around my boot.. so i dont even bother when they get worn out and flop all over i may put use it.. also i noticed the stretch plate under the toes i returned all the way back so i have more overhang.. i feel more comfy with it.. 
So many damm adjustments that i think it will take me a couple days out next season (since this season in NY is over ) to get it perfect


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

My targas are great, but one minor complaint about highbacks. Say your back foot is ducked and you rotate the back foot highback to be parallel with the board edge, there is this nub on the bottom of the high back that now pokes out into your boot, created by moving the screw that mounts the high back from position 1 to position 2. Although you totally can't feel this nub and doesn't affect riding, it does after days of use start to wear a hole into you boots where it contacts them. I think I'll take a grinder to it soon.

edit: i have the 06/07 targas, not sure if this happens on the 07/08


----------

